# aquarium trim



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I have a tank with half inch glass that needs new trim. You all know exactly what I am talking about but I don't want to try to buy it at a LFS.

Because its half inch, I think I should be able to find it at a hardware store, well something that will do the exact same thing. My problem is, I have no idea what it would be called at a hardware store. Looking for about 1.5 to 2.5 inches high

Anyone know what it would be called in a hardware store or know off hand if stores like homedepot, rona or Canadian tire have it.?


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

I am not sure if you can buy a replacement for your trim at a hardware store. Is it top or bottom trim? Are you looking for it to just be on the outside or do the exacte same job?

If it just for the look you can ask if they have black plastic strips, the privacy inserts for chain link fence come to mind, but I have never looked at them up close before.

If you are trying to replace your top trim, and need the function of it, have you looked at making a eurobrace?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

its just for looks, the tank didn't have any braces, 1/2 inch glass

I would like U for the top and L for the bottom. The tank is just too old with permanent water marks at the top to go rimless it seems, went over with it razor blades and CLR so far but not quite good enough for my taste.


----------



## chances14 (Sep 9, 2013)

is this what you're looking for?

http://www.aquariumframeswholesale.com/extrusions


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks for posting that link, chances 14, and welcome to the forum.The club discount looks interesting..


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

thanks for link, waiting for word back


----------

